# cable modem won't connect on ethernet



## peachysweets (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok, here's the problem. I have a cable modem which has worked great on a usb cable. Due to the limited usb slots and most of my stuff connecting that way, I'm attempting to connect via ethernet instead. 

I have uninstalled all of the usb softwear and reinitialized it for ethernet. I have rebooted both the cable modem and my computer. My cable modem is showing it's online, but no pc activity. My computer is showing connected at 100 Mbps, but when I attempt to get on the internet I get page not found, and when I attempt to connect to messanger I get no connection found.

Some ideas would be great. 

J


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off everything, modem and computer.

Connect the modem to the Ethernet using a CAT5 straight patch cable. Turn on the modem, wait for it to get connected with a steady data light.

Boot the system. If it is not connected, do this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## peachysweets (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok when I direct connect I get network cable unplugged and the results of the ipconfig is

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D9M5SW41

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-530TX+ PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-95-24-80-CD

When I connect through my router, this computer only I get

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D9M5SW41

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-530TX+ PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-95-24-80-CD

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 25, 2006 4:07:53 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 28, 2006 4:07:53 PM


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You MUST power cycle the modem when you change the interface or the attached device.

I'm totally confused here, you have a router too? How about the make/model of all the network equipment and how it's connected.


----------



## peachysweets (Mar 25, 2006)

I have been shutting the modem down for 1 min and then the computer and then powering up the modem and then once I've got a signal turning on the computer.

My modem is a motorola sb5101, provided by my cable company. When I hook it up alone it won't even acknowledge it's there. I was told a router might fix it, so I purchased one, and with it I get a connection, but not a usable one.

My router is a network everywhere cable/dsl 4 port router model no. NR041-WM

I'm starting to think I should just keep the usb and get over it...lol.:sad:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it should be plug-n-play.

Let's try resetting the TCP/IP stack.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------

